
How to Talk to the Press - unfoldedorigami
http://fortuito.us/2007/05/how_to_talk_to_the_press
======
vlad
I read somewhere that telling a reporter something is off-the-record is a very
bad idea. That completely defies the entire reason they are interviewing you.
It was suggested that if something is off-the-record, then switch conversation
to get back on track.

